# ?    ?

## Elena2103

,  .      ,    . ,   ,        .         .       . ,     . ,   ,     ,     ,   .         .       . 
,    ?     ? ,     ,         .  ,    .          ,     .    ,    .    ,       ..       .         .   ,      ,     ,               . 
,     .  .          ,  .       ,        .  ,        .   .  ,   .    7  2  ,          .  
     ,      .    ,     .                .  ,    ,        .   ,      ,  ,     .     www.nashpoker.net,                .
,   ,   ,      .  ,     ,         .        ,   ,   -   .

----------


## Mihey

,   1         ))    )))

----------


## erazer

...    ...  ...

----------


## bigmozes

-  ,  !
- ?
-  ! () 
   -  ,      .   , ,  ,     .   ,       " ",  . 
         ...

----------


## erazer

amazon   ebay
    -    .   ,         -     ,         .  20   ,    .
  . ,        .       .      -     100%  ,           .
   -    -    europoker'
  pokerstars -    -  .

----------


## bigmozes

- Perfect Poker Face... 
        .  .      -  "".      " ".    .

----------

